# International Schools and Expat Communities



## explorer04 (Oct 22, 2007)

We have the opportunity to live in Spain due to my husband's job. The area we live in is completely up to us. I've read many threads about the 'best' expat communities in Spain, but none mention children.

Although we do intend to learn the language, we would still want a larger English speaking community to help the children adapt better. 

Can anyone share some knowledge or experience about where there are expat communities that are not just for retirees, but also have expat children and are near a good international school in Spain?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

explorer04 said:


> We have the opportunity to live in Spain due to my husband's job. The area we live in is completely up to us. I've read many threads about the 'best' expat communities in Spain, but none mention children.
> Although we do intend to learn the language, we would still want a larger English speaking community to help the children adapt better.
> Can anyone share some knowledge or experience about where there are expat communities that are not just for retirees, but also have expat children and are near a good international school in Spain?



There are certainly areas where there are expat communities, notably in the Costa Del Sol, and moving up through to Torrevieja, Benidorm, Javea.

International schools in Spain:
National Association of British Schools in Spain - Site Under construction -

Its only my personal opinion, but depending on your childrens age, wouldn't it help them to adapt more if they were exposed to the Spanish language a lot? If they are younger then they will become bilingual very quickly which in itself will be a major skill to grow up with.

Wherever you choose along the costas in general you will find expat communities .... in some places it is like little Britain. Maybe consider going somewhere less British so you can get the best of both worlds? You really need to come over here and look at the areas though, because they vary so much and you may find yourself living in an area that you dont like.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*schools in spain*



Stravinsky said:


> There are certainly areas where there are expat communities, notably in the Costa Del Sol, and moving up through to Torrevieja, Benidorm, Javea.
> 
> International schools in Spain:
> National Association of British Schools in Spain - Site Under construction -
> ...


 I have no idea or advice about schools in Spain , i was however posted to Germany where my wife and i (childless) lived in military accomodation where there were many German wives . the street language was German , when a new English speaking child was introduced to this environment , within a couple of weeks it was hard to decypher which was the English child , total immersion is for sure the best and easiest method for the child . When one moves to a foriegn country , it is the child that needs the most consideration so that he/she does not feel alienated , friends are the optimum requirement for a happy , contented child . Colin


----------



## explorer04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for your replies.

My children are preteens, so putting them in a state school would be most difficult for them; hence we are looking at international schools.

Yes, we would love to be exposed to the culture and language in Spain; however, the language barrier would not allow us to communicate. We feel that a more English speaking community would help the children with the shock.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

explorer04 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> My children are preteens, so putting them in a state school would be most difficult for them; hence we are looking at international schools.
> 
> Yes, we would love to be exposed to the culture and language in Spain; however, the language barrier would not allow us to communicate. We feel that a more English speaking community would help the children with the shock.



You're probably right, at that age it would be a struggle .... but the best way to learn the language here is to immerse yourself in it ... you wont learn Spanish easily if you're stuck in an English community, going to English shops, going to English restaurants etc etc.

I'm finding it slow, but I only use Spanish workmen, I eat out mostly in Spanish restaurants, and I find the more I am forced to speak in Spanish to do this, the more I am learning


----------



## bluesardine (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife and i have 6 children ranging from one to a 6 foot fourteen year old. We moved to Spain 1 year ago to a lovely area called Nerja on the Costa del Sol. Smaller children settled in from day 1 at a Spanish pueblo school, the first day they all came home smiling they loved it. Only problems sometimes is the other English children at the school.

My oldest son originally was going follow his schooling on-line, he did 2 months then asked to go to a Spanish school so he could meet some friends and to learn Spanish! Again loved it, our life is here in Spain so he knows it is important to have a thorough knowledge of the language.

Hope this helps, any questions ask away.

Regards BS


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're in the process of re-locating and are planning for our children 10 and 12 to go to the local international school in Andalucia (sunland), starting in March 2008. Although I want them to learn to intergrate within the spanish society, I feel, due to the age of my two, it should be done gradually. So we're hoping that once they have gained a little confidence, they will start to mix with the spanish kids who are also at the school and the language will soon follow!?

Jo


----------

